# ¿Que camara fotografica digital me recomedais?



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

Como dije en titulo, quiere esficificamente para sacar de cerca a unos 10cm, para PCB circuitos... sea super nitido.

Porque yo tengo una camara digital fotografica samsung digimax s800, 8.1mpx... saca opaco de cerca pero si de lejos casa bien.


----------



## rash (Jul 29, 2009)

¿Con la cámara que tienes no puedes hacerlo?  
por preguntar: ¿has probado en modo macro?
Cualquier cámara digital puede hacer fotos a 10-15 cm de un circuito impreso y si está bien iluminado (por ejemplo al lado de una  ventana) salen fotos muy nítidas, claro está, siempre que dispongan de modo macro, pero la mayoría de las camaras disponen de este modo.

Las mejores son las cámaras reflex, hace unos años eran inalcanzables pero ahora se pueden conseguir, y con la crisis de segunda mano están muy bien de precios.

saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 29, 2009)

Efectivamente, casi todas las camaras digitales tienen un modo (no estoy seguro que se le conozca como macro) para poder tomar fotorafias a corta distancia, yo he logrado hasta 4 cm...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

creo que tenes que releer el manual



> Cuando se configura en el modo Automático, Digimax S800 automáticamente ajusta el enfoque y la distancia de disparo entre 4 cm e infinito, lo que ayuda al fotógrafo a obtener mejores imágenes y más fácilmente. El usuario no necesita activar la función de macro por separado para sacar fotos a 4 cm.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

lo revisaree...
tienes estos modos:
*auto
*imagen mov
*escena
*niños
*retrato
*nocturno
*manual
*programa

Cual de esos modos para sacar de cerca?....... lo estoy explorando


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> creo que tenes que releer el manual
> 
> 
> 
> > Cuando se configura en el modo Automático, Digimax S800 automáticamente ajusta el enfoque y la distancia de disparo entre 4 cm e infinito, lo que ayuda al fotógrafo a obtener mejores imágenes y más fácilmente. El usuario no necesita activar la función de macro por separado para sacar fotos a 4 cm.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

muchas gracias por sus ayudas... ya discubrii....habia que activar una opcion.... por esa opcionestaba truncado hace dos hace... ajajaj que tonto.


----------

